# Another sad time....



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

For some reason I have a group of older pets. We had George (cat) PTS in November, now Wanda (another cat) has been fighting a sarcoma in her mouth for 2 months now. Poor cat can eat only very soft food, her mouth is grossly deformed, and tumor is now bleeding a fair amount continuosly. It just pulls me apart when I pick Wanda up or pet her because she purrs and is so happy to be close to me. I have had her since she was 6 weeks old, she is 17 years old now. She is a polydactyl kitty, and is so special. She is losing weight, and with the bleeding I decided it wasn't fair to continue to give her medication that isn't helping, and her quality of life is not getting any better, just worse. I will take her in tomorrow to be euthanized and bury her on the farm in the pet cemetary.
I'm crying as I write this, but know it is the right thing to do. I love you Wanda, always will.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about George and now Wanda. It is so difficult to make these decisions but as you so rightly have chosen, it isn't fair for them to suffer just because we love them so much. 

And I understand how hard this all is--I lost my 10 yo gsd, Basu, to cancer last winter and then my 1 yo Kai this fall. Cleo is 15 and has had ongoing health problems for 3 years and Chama is almost 13 and has slowed down so much in the past year. 

It's really hard watching them age and then letting them go!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry to read of your sorrow and sadness. Both George and Wanda were lucky to have such a caring owner who saw that their quality of life was declining and chose dignity for them opposed to postponing your sadness.




































to you and Wanda.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your losses, losing any member of the family can be very rough. Remember all the good times you shared, and that you gave them the best possible life they could have had!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Im so sorry you are going throung this, I know exactly how you are feeling, I have had to PTS 3 of mine this past year and now I have another older girl that is failing. 
So will be praying for ya..So sorry!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for what you are going thru....
Rosa


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. Your babies are lucky to have a human who loves them enough to end their suffering and put their needs first. They will be sending their love from the bridge until you meet again.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Wanda was put to rest @ 1500 today. The Vet was shocked @ how big the tumor had gotten in such a short time (very agressive). Even though it was very sad and hard to do I knew it was time. At least we can help our animals when it's the end of life.
She is buried in our pet cemetary area near all the other pets I have had die over the past few years. Godspeed over the rainbow Wanda....


----------



## suzklau (Dec 27, 2007)

It is so hard when it all happens at once. I really feel for you. All you can do is know in your heart that you have given them the best life you could and hope something better faces them (I still believe that animals have a place in heaven!). I lost 3 animals (horse, dog and cat) within 7 wks when I was 17 and I swear it wore me out!

Thoughts are with you,


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry! I had a cat that was lost due to the same thing. She was all purrs and cuddles until the very end. Blessings for Wanda and George....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your losses of both George and Wanda.








Rest in Peace George & Wanda.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hugs to you during this painful time. You are so good to your critters, and Wanda no doubt has always felt lucky to have you. Wishing you the very best as you deal with this difficult time. What a gift you give to sweet wonderful Wanda. May she and George rest in peace.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I am soooo very sorry for the loss of your kitty.

RIP precious Wanda


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I didn't things could get much worse with my older cats, but I had Arthur (age 18) PTS today as he took another turn for the worse this past week. Poor Arthur had become so arthritic he could no longer defecate, kept vomiting even after me giving him subqu fluids, enemas, etc.. I found someone to cover me @ work late this afternoon and I did what I felt was the kind thing to do as the poor dear seemed to be in pain, and quality of life was not good. Poor kitty purred the whole time. Arthur was always so sweet, just a big orange ball of love. Again, godspeed over the rainbow bridge Arthur. I miss you alot.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

God Tazz.......I'm so sorry. That is a lot to take in in such a short time. God Bless you, and RIP angel Arthur, my Rocket will be there to greet you at the bridge.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Whoa, this is awful! Another one so soon! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Arthur


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss and grief...I too had a few older cats that I had had for many years, and it seems like they all went to the bridge close together. It is so hard to part with the ones you love so much, but you were strong enough to put their needs and quality of life ahead of your own needs. That is the truest sign of love for them. 

roll in the grass and sun at the bridge Arthur, Wanda and George....

remember them as they were happy with you

Lee


----------



## Cindi D (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my gosh! I am so sorry.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh no!! What a terrible tragedy for you to lose yet another one to the Bridge. I guess they wanted to try and make it through the winter but their little bodies just didn't want to work anymore.







I'm so sorry for your loss. You have a lot of strength and courage to lead your kitties to the Bridge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

That is indeed alot to take in in so short a time. You gave George, Wanda, and Arthur so much for so many years and they in their turn gave you a great deal too. Your finding it within yourself to know when the time was right and appropriate to say goodbye was a gift for all of you and surely the best way to honor them. 

I'm so sorry you lost them, and doubly so so close together.


----------

